# Haunted Homestead 2009 pics



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Saturday night, almost a full moon and close to 70 degrees! It doesn't get much better. We had over 250 TOTs and lots of parents hanging out in front of the haunt this year. I'm only posting photos this time, my neighbor lost his video camera in a kayak episode and I don't have my own, oh well.










The new obamzombie 'popup' scared the crap out of a lot of TOT's and why not? He scares the crap out of me, too! 









Always a big hit, the smoke belching gargoyle over the front door.









Every year the joking skellies knock 'em dead with 30 minutes of dumb halloween jokes. 









Witches were out in force this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your house definitely has that festive Halloweeny look

Love the fencing - is it just up for the holiday or are you allowed to keep it year round?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Nice traditional display. I agree with your house being a good one to decorate for Halloween. Very well done!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking Obamazombie Nice decorating job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That fogging gargoyle is way cool.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job! I agree, beautiful home!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sound like it was great season! I too like your fogger!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job DF....nice lighting


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments! Looking foward to this year's haunting!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great display very well put together


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Why can't the stores around here ever have some of that great looking stuff?
I am sooooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice display.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job! Lighting looks great. Thumbs up on the fogger too.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Newspaper audo/video story on Haunted Homestead*

The town newspaper came out to see Haunted Homestead and created this slideshow with narration by yours truly. Posted on the Marblehead Reporter website last year. Hope you like it.

http://media.townonline.com/Marblehead/slideshow/MR_haunted_ptw/


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Great Haunt!
Love the obamzombie!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! The more I see displays like yours the more I see myself moving back towrads a front yard haunt only. The walk through is getting to be a chore and what you've done is just great.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt.


----------



## hurricanegame (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool


----------

